# Night Surf Fishing



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Does anyone here done any surf fishing at night? If so, where?

Mark


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

YES, I prefer evening and night surf fishing. I'll fish the Ormond Beach or Flagler Beach areas (both north of Daytona) as there's easy parking and they don't kick you out at night.

One of the most disappointing things when moving to Florida is the apparent dislike of night fishing or any type of night time activities (other than getting drunk, buying drugs or hooking up with prostitutes!). Why I say this is that most beaches and parks close at sunset. Most parking areas close to the beach also closed at sunset so there’s no way to do any surf fishing. From New Smynra Beach south you have no night time access to the beach for over 60 miles! And even south of Kennedy Space center night time beach access is VERY limited as I see many “No Parking After SunSet” signs.

Sorry I got on my soap box but this is a very sore subject with me as I use to live near the Delaware and Maryland Beaches and there are NO areas where you can’t park near or on the beach at night, even the Federal parks can be accessed 24 hours a day!

Off My Soap Box
George


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I was stationed in Corpus Christi, TX in the 70's and did a lot of fishing on Padre Island (PINS) and at Bob Hall Pier at night.

Of course this was a long time ago when the world was much simpler and you didn't have to worry about getting "jacked" on the way to the beach

Mark


----------

